# HOW TO PROPERLY PLACE NEW EMPLOYEES IN CURRENT SOUTH AFRICA



## KZOR (3/7/16)

1. Put 400 bricks in a closed room.

2. Put your new employees in the room and close the door.

3. Leave them alone and come back after 6 hours.

4. Then analyze the situation:

a. If they are counting the bricks, put them in the Accounting Department.
b. If they are recounting them, put them in Auditing.
c. If they have messed up the whole place with the bricks, put them in Engineering
d. If they are arranging the bricks in some strange order, put them in Planning.
e. If they are throwing the bricks at each other, put them in Operations.
f. If they are sleeping, put them in Security.
g. If they have broken the bricks into pieces, put them in Information Technology.
h. If they are sitting idle, put them in Human Resources
i. If they say they have tried different combinations, yet not a brick has been moved, put
them in Sales.
j. If they have already left for the day, put them in Marketing.
k . If they are staring out of the window, put them in Strategic Planning.
L. If they are talking to each other, and not a single brick has been moved, congratulate
them and put them in Top Management.
m. Finally, if they have surrounded themselves with bricks in such a way that they can
neither be seen nor heard from, put them in Government.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------

